# Weatherhead for SER cable?



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Is there any such thing? I recently did an overhead sub feed and it would have been nice to have some, other than sleaving it in pipe and using a conduit head what are my options here? (I just taped the ends of the sheath and made a nice drip loop on the ends. It was a major low budget job and no inspection soooo. ...)


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes they make them. They get used everyday in the northern states.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I just ask for a PVC weatherhead. I noticed on my bill that it says "SE Weatherhead".
Although the ones I see that are actually used for SE don't have the individual opening for the 3 conductors, they just have a single opening made to run the SE cable through.

Similar to this.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

dawgs said:


> Yes they make them. They get used everyday in the northern states.


Just realized you wrote ser. With that said, I've never seen one.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Raco-SEU-Cable-Entrance-Head-3-8-3-1-1-6-1-3-10-Pack-2430/203637653


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

I just realized you wrote SER too :laughing:


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Yeah.. lol I can get 3 wire ones all day long I needed one for 4 wires


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Couple options:
1- Get an RMC weatherhead (which does have 4 holes) and screw a romex connector in the bottom of it. Functionally identical to the SE weatherheads, but technically not compliant.
2- Have one custom made at a UL panel build shop:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

That's gotta be hornet heaven MD....:laughing:~CS~:whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> That's gotta be hornet heaven MD....:laughing:~CS~:whistling2:


It only needed installed, not PM'd.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Hippie said:


> Is there any such thing? I recently did an overhead sub feed and it would have been nice to have some, other than sleaving it in pipe and using a conduit head what are my options here? (I just taped the ends of the sheath and made a nice drip loop on the ends. It was a major low budget job and no inspection soooo. ...)


A old duplex in the area I now live, had it done that way. I personally thought it looked lousy. It was the old braided jacket SE and was probably installed many years ago.
The home was sold and the services upgraded. It's all EMT now! 
I'm pretty sure, this area still allows SE cable installations.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

You don't need a weather head if you use a "goose-neck" in the cable.

Pete


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hippie said:


> Yeah.. lol I can get 3 wire ones all day long I needed one for 4 wires


Platt sells them


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Never mind the weather head, what are you using for a connector into the box, meter socket, etc?


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Just a regular 1 1/4" Romex connector (out of the bottom of the disconnect of course)


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Hippie said:


> Just a regular 1 1/4" Romex connector (out of the bottom of the disconnect of course)


That's how we always do an SE service here. Although when I was in Ohio I saw some water tight SE connectors used on the bottom of the meter socket, which is a total waste. Must have been some local practice. 

As for your weather head, how about a PVC conduit weatherhead and some wire ties? :laughing:


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hippie said:


> Just a regular 1 1/4" Romex connector (out of the bottom of the disconnect of course)





Do you Silicon it or what ? Something to seal against rain ?




Pete


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Nope no silicone, its on the bottom no way water will get in unless it floods... lol mtw I kind of thought about that, I was gonna stick a female adapter with a romex connector on a pvc weather head but that would have just looked stupid and been a waste of money


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

MTW said:


> That's how we always do an SE service here. Although when I was in Ohio I saw some water tight SE connectors used on the bottom of the meter socket, which is a total waste. Must have been some local practice.


At least in this area of Ohio the POCO requires the use of water-tight SE connectors.... even if you come in the bottom of the meter socket.

Their concern is that a kid might be able to stick something into the meter socket without it.

Pete


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Pete m. said:


> At least in this area of Ohio the POCO requires the use of water-tight SE connectors.... even if you come in the bottom of the meter socket.
> 
> Their concern is that a kid might be able to stick something into the meter socket without it.
> 
> Pete


TR meter sockets!:laughing:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I've seen these heatshrink breakout boots used on armoured cable for services before


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think it rains upside-down in Ohio. Either that, or they want to assure that any water ingress builds up inside the meter can and has no place to drain out.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

Around here almost all of the overhead services are done in SEU and we always use a weathertite connector on the top of the meter and a two screw connector on the bottom. We also slap a gob of duct seal on top of that weathertite connector. The idea of the two screw is mostly because it does not rain upside down in this part of Ohio but also if water gets in it has somewhere to get out instead of tracking down the load side and into the panel. 
I like the weather heads made by Midwest that are a cap with the entire bottom open. They are nice for replacement of a broken one.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Pete m. said:


> At least in this area of Ohio the POCO requires the use of water-tight SE connectors.... even if you come in the bottom of the meter socket.
> 
> Their concern is that a kid might be able to stick something into the meter socket without it.
> 
> Pete


That explains it then. One particular one I saw was in an area with an REC for a poco but maybe the electrician was used to doing it that way everywhere. Either way it's totally bizarre.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I think it rains upside-down in Ohio. Either that, or they want to assure that any water ingress builds up inside the meter can and has no place to drain out.


There's quite a few things up-side down around these parts... 

Pete


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Was out there today and remembered to get a picture. Here's what I did.


----------

